

BetterWorks (Employee Recognition Platform) Lays Off Most of Employees in Pivot - guynamedloren
http://gigaom.com/2012/05/17/betterworks-cuts-staff-exploring-options/

======
guynamedloren
Employee Recognition Platform laying off all of their employees... oh the
irony!

Interesting move as they just raised $8M in August
(<http://blog.betterworks.com/press-release-080111/>)

